# Few questions concerning the military/joining



## gclark86 (24 Nov 2010)

Ok.... well, I think Im at a rut in my life.

Im currently 24 years old, have a 2 year diploma in business... and not much to show from it sadly, go figure. Im curious if the army is a good place to begin a career, and possibly get direction/skills in life. Ive had some relatives that have served in the army, and Ive always had in the back of my mind army/police enforcement dreams.


Is the military a good place to go?

Do you pick what area you want to work in, as in specialization?

If your unsure what you want to do in the military,will they assign you to a spot?

Because its a slow process, is it a good idea to get the ball rolling now (even though I know I need to get more fit, for tests)


----------



## MMSS (24 Nov 2010)

<b>Is the military a good place to go?</b>
Most of the members of this forum are either serving, retired, or applying to the Canadian Forces. The answer is, "it depends." I think the majority of members here would say yes.

<b>Do you pick what area you want to work in, as in specialization?</b>
Yes.

<b>If your unsure what you want to do in the military,will they assign you to a spot?</b>
There are always certain trades "in demand" meaning actively looking for applicants. That said, it is best to research each of the trades available to determine what you'd be most interested in doing. While it is possible to change trades during your career, the process can take time.

<b>Because its a slow process, is it a good idea to get the ball rolling now (even though I know I need to get more fit, for tests)</b>
Yes. If this is something you are interested in, contact a recruiting centre.


----------



## gclark86 (24 Nov 2010)

The only thing Im unsure of is this...

People always say.... if this is what you want to do then sign up, or apply etc etc....

My view has always been... "I wont know if I like the water until I get my feet wet", therefore Im always unsure if Ill like the military or not... its just Im somewhat stuck in life, and although military was never a plan (although pilot would be awesome if not impossible to get ) it does open up so many opportunities training and such and skill building.


----------



## Final (24 Nov 2010)

gclark86 said:
			
		

> The only thing Im unsure of is this...
> 
> People always say.... if this is what you want to do then sign up, or apply etc etc....
> 
> My view has always been... "I wont know if I like the water until I get my feet wet", therefore Im always unsure if Ill like the military or not... its just Im somewhat stuck in life, and although military was never a plan (although pilot would be awesome if not impossible to get ) it does open up so many opportunities training and such and skill building.


If you are so unsure, Might I suggest looking into the Reserves?  Albeit, I wouldn't suggest doing this as it may take a long time to transfer into the regular force if you change your mind, but at least you could "get your feet wet" with very little discomfort from daily life.


----------



## MMSS (24 Nov 2010)

gclark86 said:
			
		

> The only thing Im unsure of is this...
> 
> People always say.... if this is what you want to do then sign up, or apply etc etc....
> 
> My view has always been... "I wont know if I like the water until I get my feet wet", therefore Im always unsure if Ill like the military or not... its just Im somewhat stuck in life, and although military was never a plan (although pilot would be awesome if not impossible to get ) it does open up so many opportunities training and such and skill building.



Believe me, I know the feeling. How to tell if it's something you'll like? For me it was a matter of talking to recruiters, talking to others who have served, reading up on what the CF does and the individual trades. 

I would say #1 on your list should be to talk to a recruiter. You don't get conscripted the second you walk in the door, there's no commitment until you are offered a position. When you say "the army" are you referring strictly to infantry or are you interested in a support/administrative role? Do you have prior education/experience in a related field?


----------



## aesop081 (24 Nov 2010)

MMSS said:
			
		

> <b>Do you pick what area you want to work in, as in specialization?</b>
> Yes.



Lets just amplify on that a bit. You certainly get to select your trade when you join. In what specific field you get employed within that trade is a different story.


----------



## gclark86 (24 Nov 2010)

Errr didn't mearn army, just military in general.

My goal is army, or airforce, and Id hope that I wouldn't get moved to far away from where I live, (Victoria).... but I expect a bit of change since were navy base, not air/infantry base .


But ya, I just wanted to get a few questions out, going down to the recruiters this week and going to find out details.


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Nov 2010)

gclark86 said:
			
		

> Id hope that I wouldn't get moved to far away from where I live, (Victoria)....



I'm pretty sure I've said this before; If you don't want to move (or move _too_ far), stick with the Reserves.


----------



## gclark86 (24 Nov 2010)

Im willing to move, just hoping to at least stay in province.


----------



## aesop081 (24 Nov 2010)

gclark86 said:
			
		

> Im willing to move, just hoping to at least stay in province.



Let me out it to you this way :

There are 2 major military installations in BC. One is primarily Navy, the other is primarily Air Force. If you choose an Army trade, the odds of ending up back in BC are stacked against you. If decide on an Air Force trade, the odds are against you as Comox is not a very large base. If you choose a Navy trade, your odds are better but the East coast (as i understand it) has a larger number of ships and personel. If you choose a "purple" trade ( one that is employed in all 3 elements), the odds are stacked against you.


----------



## gclark86 (25 Nov 2010)

Id be fine with airforce, was looking at that originally for pilot, but last time I chatted with recruiter (real quick question) he said becomming a pilot is pretty competitive and that they look at people who already have degrees, air license and everything else a pilot would need. As in they dont train pilots.

As for navy, rather avoid it... nothing against it, probably wouldn't be bad, but I rather serve on land.



Next question then, if I join the army/navy/airforce, what type of "vacation" time do they get? Just curious because if I have to move, Id be nice to know how often or rare I could visit home.


----------



## Corey Darling (25 Nov 2010)

gclark86 said:
			
		

> Id be fine with airforce, was looking at that originally for pilot, but last time I chatted with recruiter (real quick question) he said becomming a pilot is pretty competitive and that they look at people who already have degrees, air license and everything else a pilot would need. As in they dont train pilots.



It is competitive, but it is not impossible either. Applicants do not require a pilot license. Any officer trade would require a degree. There are a few options when it comes to attaining that degree. ROTP, CEOTP, or on your own dime and then applying as a DEO (Direct entry). 

Yes, the forces trains its pilots. A civilian license only shows that the applicant has an aptitude for the job and gives a leg up in the competition process over another applicant who has no flight experience. 

If you truly want a specific trade, don't let anyone discourage you from applying for it.




			
				gclark86 said:
			
		

> Next question then, if I join the army/navy/airforce, what type of "vacation" time do they get? Just curious because if I have to move, Id be nice to know how often or rare I could visit home.



Its 4 weeks paid vacation per year for the first 5 years, then its 5 weeks.


----------



## gclark86 (25 Nov 2010)

K few more questions since its a foreign idea and foreign job with not a lot of info under my belt.

If I were to go to airforce, into a different trade, could I transfer to pilot after?

Pvt or Officer? Should I try to go the officer route, what would I need and whats the difference entry/requirement wise.

What are hours like? Does it vary base to base, do you do 40hrs a week is it random? Do you stay on base or can you stay on base?


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Nov 2010)

Please do some searching here.  Most, if not all, of your questions have been answered.

Oh, and it's Pte, not Pvt.


----------



## Biggoals2bdone (25 Nov 2010)

GCLARK: are you not from Canada? or watch a lot of US military movies? 

Just to clarify, you don't really go air force or army in the CANADIAN FORCES, yes it is an element assigned to you, but its not a separate service like our american brethren.  You could start your career as an infanteer, and years later wear a naval DEU and be an RMS clerk, or wear an Air Force DEU and fly chinooks.

Changing trades is possible in the CF, although applying for it doesn't guarantee that you will be granted your change of trade/occupation, you also usually need to be a Corporal/Leading Seaman and be QL5 qualified.

As for going NCM and then later down the road becoming an officer, it is also possible, all officer occupations require a university degree. You can either accomplish this on your own time and money, or apply to get a degree and commission through UTPNCM, SPC, CEOTP, programs, whereby you will be studying full-time during the school year, and attending military training during your summers.  Again to apply for this you need to at minimum be a QL5 qualified Corporal/Leading Seaman.

Or if you don't have a degree before joining the military you may apply for ROTP.

Your hours are dependant upon the needs of your unit.  Some days/weeks you will have "normal" hours such as 0700-0800 PT, work 0900-1530, while other days/weeks the needs of your unit will be different and require you to stay later in the night, or go on overnight ex, you will also have duties that each section and unit rotates through.


----------



## bakir (25 Nov 2010)

what a bout a person who has a university degree and join CF as NCM,then switch to officer after few years ,will it be possible ?
which one is more likely to process faster, officer trads or NCM ?


----------



## Pusser (25 Nov 2010)

gclark86 said:
			
		

> The only thing Im unsure of is this...
> 
> People always say.... if this is what you want to do then sign up, or apply etc etc....
> 
> My view has always been... "I wont know if I like the water until I get my feet wet", therefore Im always unsure if Ill like the military or not... its just Im somewhat stuck in life, and although military was never a plan (although pilot would be awesome if not impossible to get ) it does open up so many opportunities training and such and skill building.



Keep in mind that you don't sign your life away when you join.  Although you will see much written on this website about "nine year contracts" or "25 year contracts," the truth is that no one is bound to stay in that long.  Generally, in exchange for your training, you will be expected to serve for a period of "obligatory" service, which is usually about three years for non-commissioned members and three to five (depending on occupation) for officers.  Once your obligatory service is completed, you can generally get out within six months if you want.  If you decide the military is not for you, suffer through the three years of full employment with benefits and then move on.


----------



## gclark86 (25 Nov 2010)

Ya I read that up on their website pusser, gonna go through the website a bit and check out the trades and then go to a recruiter.

GF is 1st yr nursing and she spend a lot of time studying, so I figured I could give the army 3yrs for sure, and if Im enjoying it Id be up for going longer.


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Nov 2010)

gclark86 said:
			
		

> GF is 1st yr nursing and she spend a lot of time studying, so I figured I could give the army 3yrs for sure, and if Im enjoying it Id be up for going longer.



Is she willing (or able) to change schools if when you get posted?


----------



## gclark86 (25 Nov 2010)

Probably not, but Ive talked to her about it. We've been together 5 years, and like I said atm she spends so much time studying. As long as I can visit every so often we could probably handle it.

I gotta look at the trades though in each field, I might even like something about navy which keeps me off the sea .


BTW, officers need degrees right? Diplomas wont count? I have 2 year business admin diploma, if worse came to worse could I upgrade that to degree and be eligible?


----------



## Pusser (26 Nov 2010)

Yes, as a *general* rule, officers need degrees.  There are exceptions, but they're getting fewer and fewer.  

If you're sitting around waiting to enroll, you might want to spend some time working on that upgrade.  Once you're actually in the CF, you will have little time to devote to extra-curricular study in the first few years.  Also, it often seems easier to become an officer off the street (i.e. get your degree and apply for Direct Entry) than to become and officer once you're in as an NCM.


----------



## gclark86 (26 Nov 2010)

Slightly am sitting around, but dont have the funds yet really to go in school. 

Im still debating reserves or regular, like I said I gotta go talk to them.


----------

